# Mettre en valeur



## Marlluna

Buenas tardes a todos.

¿Cómo traducirías "mettre en valeur" ( a un alumno, en relación con los demás). "Valorar" o "valorizar" no me gustan. La primera porque creo que más bien se podría "valorar" un trabajo, pero no a una persona. Y "valorizar" no me suena bien.

¿Estoy equivocada? ¿Qué me decís?


----------



## Domtom

-
Sobrestimar


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Domton.
Te comento lo que pienso:
Yo creo que en "sobreestimar" hay un matiz negativo que no me sirve para un alumno: se le valora, por ejemplo, para que tenga más autoestima.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Para mí, mettre en valeur significar *destacar*.

Además, creo que se ajusta bien en este concepto.


----------



## Domtom

-


Marlluna said:


> Yo creo que en "sobreestimar" hay un matiz negativo que no me sirve para un alumno: se le valora, por ejemplo, para que tenga más autoestima.


 
Ya puede...

¿Y _reconocer_? (Además de _destacar_ de Latingirl)


----------



## Marlluna

Me plantea el mismo problema que "valorar"; se "reconoce" el trabajo de un alumno, pero no "se reconoce a un alumno".
Gracias, Domtom, ya ves que no resulta fácil...


----------



## Domtom

-
Entonces... _admirar_.


----------



## shaky

A mi si me gusta valorar *2. *tr. Reconocer, estimar o apreciar el valor o mérito de alguien o algo.
Valorizar... no me gusta, pero es una cuestion de gustos.

Por proponerte algo distinto, te diria *reconocer* el valor, la valia o el talento del alumno.

Sobreestimar es cuando lo valoras por encima de lo que merece, no creo que te refieras a eso, no?


----------



## Marcelot

¿Darle su justo valor?


----------



## Domtom

-
Reconozco que me equivoqué con el _sobrestimar_.

Pero... ¿por qué rayos no quieres, Marlluna, ese _valorar_? A mí sí me parece bien (como a Shaky). A las personas sí se las valora. Quizá filosófica o teológicamente hablando, habría que decir "se les reconoce un valor en ellas", más que "se las valora". Los valores están ahí, ya sea en las personas o en las cosas, pero no los damos.

Por otro lado, y también lindando en el discurso filosófico, estimo un tanto artificial la separación la persona /lo que hace esa persona. Como dice el Zen, al estar concentrado aquí y ahora en lo que estás haciendo, te haces uno con esta cosa, y ello te libera.
-


----------



## Marlluna

La idea que quiero reflejar es esta: _Faire valoir, mettre en évidence, à son avantage, en relief une personne, une qualité, un objet_

El matiz que me falta es ese "mettre en relief, en évidence". No sé si me explico... 

De todos modos, ya sé que "valorar" no estaría mal...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para mí es "destacar".

Valorar implica conocer el valor de la persona.. pero no significa que 
sea público.


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con Iglesias y Latingirl para emplear_ destacar_ pero seguido de _méritos_, _cualidades _etc...
*Destacar los méritos de un alumno 
Resaltar las cualidades de un alumno
*Bonsoir


----------



## Marlluna

Me gustan mucho esas dos opciones. Gracias, Gurb.


----------



## Marlluna

Ahora me encuentro con la misma expresión y un doble problema, pues juega con "mettre en valeur" y "se mettre en valeur". ¿cómo lo hago?

"Travailler consiste à tenter de satisfaire une double exigence; faire jouer ses habilités pour obtenir la performance et, dans le même temps, trouver des espaces sociaux de jugement pour la mettre en valeur et se mettre en valeur"

¿Podéis ayudarme? Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pues..*.para resaltarla y resaltar las cualidades (los méritos) de uno (mismo).*


----------



## Marlluna

Resaltar me gusta con un complemento (cualidades, méritos), pero no simplemente con el pronombre (resaltarla). 

Estoy pensando en otra posibilidad: "darle valor  y valorarse uno mismo". ¿Qué tal?


----------



## narrosse

Hola:

Para "mettre en valeur" suelo utilizar "destacar/resaltar/realzar el valor de", encaja casi siempre


----------



## Fernando7

*Nueva pregunta
*​
hola, quisiera saber cual es el significado de "mettre en valeur" en este contexto porque la verdad no me da el sentido con los significados que han dado : elles étaient enchantées et elles s'occupèrent immédiatement à choisir les habits et les coiffures qui les mettraient en valeur 
gracias!!!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Fernando:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

La idea es resaltar su belleza, favorecerlas.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Marlluna said:


> "Travailler consiste à tenter de satisfaire une double exigence; faire jouer ses habilités pour obtenir la performance et, dans le même temps, trouver des espaces sociaux de jugement pour *la mettre en valeur et se mettre en valeur*"


 
Y qué tal: ... para valorarla y que se valore (a sí misma).


----------



## esteban

En una frase sencilla tipo "cette robe te met en valeur", me parece que una traducción válida podría ser "esta falda te luce (bien)". 


En este caso, quizás:

elles étaient enchantées et elles s'occupèrent immédiatement à choisir les habits et les coiffures qui les mettraient en valeur 

... empezaron a escoger enseguida las prendas y los peinados que mejor les quedaba.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ... que realzaban su figura

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

